# Το νήμα του εφτά



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2009)

Προς τιμήν του Χρήστη7
7​
Αντιγράφω από το ΛΚΝ

*εφτά *[eftá] & *επτά *[eptá] (άκλ.) αριθμτ. επίθ. απόλ.: *1. *που δηλώνει ένα σύνολο από εφτά (7) μονάδες: ~ _παιδιά / άλογα / σπίτια / μήνες / λέξεις. Ένα παιδί ~ ετών. Tα ~ χρώματα της ίριδας. Οι επτά σοφοί. Tα επτά θαύματα του κόσμου. Tα επτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα. Tο ~ είναι συμβολικός αριθμός. Kονιάκ ~ αστέρων, _πρώτης ποιότητας. || (αντί του τακτικού έβδομος): _Στη σελίδα ~ _, στην έβδομη σελίδα. _Στις ~ του μηνός / στις ~ Iουλίου. _ *2. * (ως ουσ.) το εφτά: *α. * ο αριθμός και το σύμβολό του: Έξι και ένα κάνουν ~. || (ως ένδειξη βαθμολογίας): _Πήρε ~ / ένα ~. _ *β. *καθετί που έχει ως διακριτικό τον αριθμό εφτά: _Tο ~ _, λεωφορείο, τρόλεϊ κτλ. _Mένει στο ~ της οδού τάδε. _*γ. *χαρτί της τράπουλας (που φέρει εφτά σημεία): _Tο ~ σπαθί. _ *δ. * _το ~ (΄07), _αντί 1907: _Γεννήθηκε το ~. _|| για τη χρονολογία άλλων αιώνων. *ε. * _στα / τα ~, _για ηλικία εφτά χρόνων: _Είναι / μπαίνει στα ~._ ​
Στο *εφτά*, το φυσικό αριθμό μεταξύ του 6 και του 8, έχει αποδοθεί από τα αρχαία χρόνια μυστικιστική δύναμη. Από τους επτά σοφούς και τα επτά θαύματα της αρχαιότητας μέχρι την έβδομη ημέρα, κατά την οποία ξεκουράστηκε ο Δημιουργός στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη, ο αριθμός εφτά έδινε και δίνει διαρκώς το παρών στη ζωή του ανθρώπου.

Ως Dr7x σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω αυτό το νήμα για να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ γνωστές (και λιγότερο γνωστές) εφτάδες ή άλλους συμβολισμούς ή χρήσεις του αριθμού εφτά. Για αρχή:

Οι εφτά μέρες της εβδομάδας (σε εφτά γλώσσες), από  εδώ:


*Ελληνικά*
|
*Αγγλικά*
|
*Γαλλικά*
|
*Γερμανικά*
|
*Ισπανικά*
|
*Ιταλικά*
|
*Ρωσικά*

Δευτέρα | Monday | Lundi | Montag | Lunes | Lunedì | Понедельник
Τρίτη | Tuesday | Mardi | Dienstag | Martes | Martedì | Вторник
Τετάρτη | Wednesday | Mercredi | Mittwoch | Miércoles | Mercoledì | Среда
Πέμπτη | Thursday | Jeudi | Donnerstag | Jueves | Giovedì | Четверг
Παρασκευή | Friday | Vendredi | Freitag | Viernes | Venerdì | Пятница
Σάββατο | Saturday | Samedi | Samstag¹ | Sábado | Sabato | Суббота
Κυριακή | Sunday | Dimanche | Sonntag | Domingo | Domenica | Воскресенье
¹ και Sonnabend (ιδίως στα νότια ιδιώματα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2009)

*Το εφτά στην αρχαιότητα*

_(Ενδεικτικά...) _

*Εφτά πόλεις της αρχαιότητας* έριζαν για την καταγωγή του Ομήρου. Σύμφωνα με το επίγραμμα, _«Επτά πόλεις μάρνανται σοφήν δια ρίζαν Ομήρου...»:_
* Κύμη
Χίος
Κολοφών
Σμύρνη
Πύλος
Άργος
Αθήνα *​
*Εφτά στρατηγοί* εκστράτευσαν εναντίον της Θήβας στο λεγόμενο «Θηβαϊκό κύκλο». Οι *«επτά επί Θήβας» * ήταν:
*Ετεοκλής
Πολυνείκης
Αμφιάραος
Καπανεύς
Ιππομέδων
Παρθενοπαίος
Τυδεύς*​
*Εφτά ουράνια σώματα* ήταν γνωστά στην αρχαιότητα:
*Ήλιος
Σελήνη
Ερμής
Αφροδίτη
Άρης
Ζευς
Κρόνος*​
Οι *εφτά σοφοί* της αρχαιότητας ήταν  (κατά «γενικότερη ομολογία»):

*Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος
Πιττακός ο Μυτιληναίος
Βίας ο Πριηνεύς
Κλεόβουλος ο Ρόδιος
Σόλων ο Αθηναίος
Περίανδρος ο Κορίνθιος
Χίλων o Λακεδαιμόνιος*​Ακόμη και στην αρχαιότητα όμως υπήρχαν μεγάλες αντιρρήσεις γι’ αυτόν τον κατάλογο. Κάποιοι έλεγαν πως (με δικά μου λόγια) _εκτός από τον Θαλή είναι απλώς καλοί νομοθέτες και όχι φιλόσοφοι_· άλλοι πίστευαν πως (πάντα με δικά μου λόγια) οι τρεις τελευταίοι της λίστας ήταν απλώς _οι καλύτεροι των ελληνικών υπερδυνάμεων της εποχής..._ 

*Εφτά λόφους* είχε η Ρώμη (που γι’ αυτό επονομάστηκε και *Επτάλοφος*. Οι λόφοι ονομάζονται (ελληνικά/λατινικά):
*Αβεντίνος (Aventinus)
Βιμινάλιος (Viminalis)
Εσκυλίνος (Esquilinus)
Καίλιος (Caelius)
Καπιτωλίνος (Capitolinus)
Κυρινάλιος (Quirinalis)
Παλατίνος (Palatinus) *​Επτάλοφος ονομάστηκε αργότερα και η Κωνσταντινούπολη, και πολλές άλλες πόλεις ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι  επτάλοφες.

...και βέβαια, δεν πρέπει από εδώ να λείπουν τα *εφτά θαύματα της αρχαιότητας* (κατά χρονολογική σειρά από το αρχαιότερο προς το νεότερο):
*H μεγάλη πυραμίδα στην Γκίζα
Οι κρεμαστοί κήποι στη Βαβυλώνα
Το χρυσελεφάντινο άγαλμα του Διός στην Ολυμπία
O ναός της Αρτέμιδας (Αρτεμίσιο) στην Έφεσο
Το μαυσωλείο (τάφος του Μαύσωλου) στην Αλικαρνασσό
O Κολοσσός της Ρόδου και
O φάρος της Αλεξάνδρειας στην Αίγυπτο. *​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2009)

*Τα εφτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα (και όχι μόνο)*






Για τα *εφτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα* έγινε πολλή συζήτηση και στην Ελλάδα πριν από μερικά χρόνια εξαιτίας του θρίλερ *Seven* --ή _Se7en_-- (όποιος δεν το έχει δει, μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ αναλυτικά την πλοκή του).

Πρόκειται για μια ταξινόμηση των πιο σοβαρών αμαρτημάτων σύμφωνα με την καθολική εκκλησία, την οποία εισήγαγε ο Πάπας Γρηγόριος Α' κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας του (590-604 μ.Χ.) στην εργασία του _Magna Moralia_. Επειδή ακριβώς είναι της «καθολικής» εκκλησίας, είναι λιγότερο γνωστό σε εμάς ότι ο Πάπας Γρηγόριος Α' βασίστηκε στους _«Λογισμούς»_, τη γραπτή επεξεργασία που είχε κάνει σε προϋπάρχον σχετικό κείμενο (στις Παροιμίες της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης) ο μοναχός και θεωρητικός *Ευάγριος ο Ποντικός * (_από τον Πόντο_).
Ο Ευάγριος, που έζησε το 345-399, σε μια εποχή κατά την οποία οι μοναχοί και ο κλήρος δεν διακρίνονταν για τη μόρφωσή τους, έγραψε μια σειρά από «πρακτικά εγχειρίδια» για τους πιστούς και τους μοναχούς όπως θα λέγαμε με τη σημερινή ορολογία. Ήταν συνομιλητής και έμπιστος φίλος με τους Πατέρες της Εκκλησίας (το [Μέγα] Βασίλειο από την Καισάρεια, το Γρηγόριο το Ναζιανζηνό, το Γρηγόριο από τη Νύσσα κ.ά.). Δυστυχώς για την υστεροφημία του, ήταν επίσης και μαθητής του Ωριγένη του Αλεξανδρινού και είχε αναπτύξει θεωρίες όπως για την προϋπάρχουσα ψυχή, οι οποίες καταδικάστηκαν ως αιρετικές στην Πέμπτη Οικουμενική Σύνοδο (Δεύτερη Κωνσταντινουπόλεως) το 553. Μαζί με τις ιδέες τους, καταδικάστηκαν τότε ως αιρετικοί ο Ωριγένης και ο Ευάγριος.

Τα αμαρτήματα ονομάζονται _«θανάσιμα»_ επειδή σύμφωνα με την Καθολική εκκλησία μπορούν να στερήσουν τη θεία χάρη και να οδηγήσουν στην αιώνια καταδίκη της ψυχής του ανθρώπου, εκτός αν συγχωρεθούν με την εξομολόγηση. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, κάθε αμάρτημα εκπροσωπείται και από ένα δαίμονα.  (Απορία: Αφού όλες είναι θηλυκές λέξεις, μήπως θα έπρεπε να τις λέμε *εφτά θανάσιμες αμαρτίες*); 



*αμαρτία *
|
*λατινικά*
|
*αγγλικά*
|
*δαίμονας*

λαγνεία | luxuria | lust | Ασμοδαίος
λαιμαργία | gula | gluttony | Βελζεβούλ
απληστία | avaritia | greed | Μαμμωνάς
οκνηρία | acedia | sloth | Βηλφεγώρ
οργή | ira | wrath | Σατανάς
ζήλεια | invidia | envy | Λεβιάθαν
αλαζονεία | superbia | pride | Εωσφόρος
Σύμφωνα με την κατάταξη αυτή, «η μητέρα όλων των αμαρτιών» θεωρείται η αλαζονεία. Επίσης, σε αντιστοιχία με τα θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα, ορίζονται και οι *εφτά αρετές* που τα καταπολεμούν, «κατά αντίστροφη σειρά»:

*ταπεινότητα *_ (humility) _ εναντίον της αλαζονείας
*ευγένεια *_ (kindness) _εναντίον της ζήλειας
*καρτερία *_ (patience) _εναντίον της οργής
* ζήλος *_ (diligence) _ εναντίον της οκνηρίας
*απλοχεριά *_ (liberality) _εναντίον της απληστίας
*εγκράτεια *_ (abstinence) _εναντίον της λαιμαργίας και
*αγνότητα *_ (chastity) _εναντίον της λαγνείας

Όμως σε όλες τις μεγάλες θρησκείες ο αριθμός εφτά έχει τεράστια συμβολική αξία. *Εντελώς ενδεικτικά*, θα αναφέρω επίσης εδώ τα *εφτά μυστήρια* της ορθόδοξης χριστιανικής εκκλησίας (*βάπτισμα, χρίσμα, μετάνοια, θεία ευχαριστία, ιεροσύνη, γάμος, ευχέλαιο*), τα *εφτά τσάκρα* του ινδουισμού --σε μια από τις πολλές αποδόσεις τους στα ελληνικά, για τα σανσκριτικά πρέπει να περιμένω τους ειδικούς (*κορόνα, τρίτο μάτι, λαιμός, καρδιά, ρίζα, ηλιακό πλέγμα, ιερό οστό*), την *εφτάφωτη λυχνία* (_μενορά_) του ιουδαϊσμού, τους *εφτά ουρανούς* του ισλάμ (και υπάρχουν πραγματικά πολλά ακόμη...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2009)

Ο Αλέξανδρος γιορτάζει, ο Χρήστης 7 παίρνει δώρα — και ευχαριστεί θερμά.



nickel said:


> However, the first sense of "trivial" in English, in the fifteenth century, referred to a quite different matter. In the educational system of medieval times, *learning was organised in seven aspects, the liberal arts*, where "liberal" meant study suitable for a free man, a gentleman, a person not tied to a trade. It was divided into two groups. The first part —you might call it Liberal Arts 101— was called *the trivium*. This comprised grammar, logic and rhetoric; a more advanced set, *the quadrivium*[/COLOR] [κυριολεκτικά, τετράοδος, σταυροδρόμι], consisted of the mathematical sciences —arithmetic, geometry and astronomy— together with music. The Latin names for these two divisions of learning likewise came from "via", and you might translate them as "the threefold way" and "the fourfold way". "Trivial" was the usual adjective applied to the trivium. Because the quadrivium was thought to be more difficult to learn than the trivium and dealt with matters that were less commonly met with in daily life, the subjects of the trivium came to be thought of as ordinary or of lesser status.




Και οι επτά ελευθέριες τέχνες, λοιπόν.

_Η αλληγορία των επτά ελευθέριων τεχνών_ υπό Marten de Vos (1532–1603).


----------



## Philip (Aug 30, 2009)

Seven ages of man: (As You Like It)

All the world's a stage,
And all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances;
And one man in his time plays many parts,
His acts being seven ages. At first *the infant*,
Mewling and puking in the nurse's arms;
And then *the whining school-boy*, with his satchel
And shining morning face, creeping like snail
Unwillingly to school. And then *the lover*,
Sighing like furnace, with a woeful ballad
Made to his mistress' brow. Then *a soldier*,
Full of strange oaths, and bearded like the pard,
Jealous in honour, sudden and quick in quarrel,
Seeking the bubble reputation
Even in the cannon's mouth. And then *the justice*,
In fair round belly with good capon lin'd,
With eyes severe and beard of formal cut,
Full of wise saws and modern instances;
And so he plays his part. The sixth age shifts
Into *the lean and slipper'd pantaloon*,
With spectacles on nose and pouch on side;
His youthful hose, well sav'd, a world too wide
For his shrunk shank; and his big manly voice,
Turning again toward childish treble, pipes
And whistles in his sound. Last scene of all,
That ends this strange eventful history,
Is *second childishness and mere oblivion*;
Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything

Χθές αγόρασα παντόφλες. Πρέπει να είμαι στην στ΄ ήλικία - τα πιο πολλά δόντια τάχω ακόμα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2009)

Εφτά αιτήματα αναπέμπει το Πάτερ Ημών.
Εβδομήντα μαθητές είχε ο Χριστός. Εβδομήντα οι μεταφραστές της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης στα ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2009)

Μην ξεχνάμε και τα






(ή αλλως φαγούρα της επταετίας)


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2009)

Τρεις κορυφαίοι του μπλουζ, Muddy Waters, Junior Wells, Buddy Guy:




On the seventh hour
Of the seventh day
Of the seventh month
The seven doctors say
He was born for good luck


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τα *εφτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα* έγινε πολλή συζήτηση και στην Ελλάδα πριν από μερικά χρόνια εξαιτίας του θρίλερ *Seven* --ή _Se7en_-- (όποιος δεν το έχει δει, μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ αναλυτικά την πλοκή του).


Να επισημάνω πάντως ότι το 7 στη leet (1337) δηλώνει το Τ, όχι το V (δηλ. το _Se7en _διαβάζεται Seten).



drsiebenmal said:


> Πρόκειται για μια ταξινόμηση των πιο σοβαρών αμαρτημάτων σύμφωνα με την καθολική εκκλησία, την οποία εισήγαγε ο Πάπας Γρηγόριος Α' κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας του (590-604 μ.Χ.) στην εργασία του _Magna Moralia_. Επειδή ακριβώς είναι της «καθολικής» εκκλησίας, είναι λιγότερο γνωστό σε εμάς ότι ο Πάπας Γρηγόριος Α' βασίστηκε στους _«Λογισμούς»_, τη γραπτή επεξεργασία που είχε κάνει σε προϋπάρχον σχετικό κείμενο (στις Παροιμίες της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης) ο μοναχός και θεωρητικός *Ευάγριος ο Ποντικός *(_από τον Πόντο_).


Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι την εποχή τού Πάπα Γρηγόριου Α' δεν υπήρχε ακόμη η καθολική εκκλησία με τη σημερινή έννοια...

Να μην ξεχάσουμε επίσης τις Εφτά Θάλασσες (Περσικός Κόλπος, Εύξεινος Πόντος, Κασπία, Ερυθρά, Μεσόγειος, Αδριατική, Αραβική Θάλασσα). Βέβαια πλέον οι Εφτά Θάλασσες έχουν σχεδόν εγκαταλειφθεί (επιβιώνουν μόνο στη φράση «των πέντε ηπείρων και των εφτά θαλασσών») και χρησιμοποιούνται οι Πέντε Ωκεανοί (και προς τιμήν αυτών το παντελόνι των ναυτών μας έχει πέντε ευδιάκριτες οριζόντιες τσακίσεις). Από την άλλη τώρα (μια που μπήκαν στην κουβέντα και οι ήπειροι), τα παιδιά στο σχολείο μαθαίνουν ότι οι ήπειροι είναι πλέον έξι (προστέθηκε η Ανταρκτική), αλλά το πέντε επιβιώνει κατά σύμβαση επειδή μόνον οι πέντε κατοικούνται σε μόνιμη βάση (εξ ου και το σήμα των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων) — ωστόσο οι αγγλόφωνοι (σαν να μην τους έφταναν οι ίντσες, οι λίμπρες και τα μίλια τους), σπάνε την Αμερική στα δύο κι επομένως για εκείνους οι ήπειροι είναι πάλι εφτά (βρε μανία!).

Από τις ατελείωτες εμφανίσεις τού 7 στη μυθοπλασία, προσωπικά μου 'ρχονται αμέσως στο μυαλό οι Εφτά Νάνοι (Bashful, Doc, Dopey, Grumpy, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy). Εκείνο που ήξερα είναι ότι το 7 αντιστοιχεί στο ουδέτερο pH. Εκείνο που δεν ήξερα είναι ότι όλες οι πασχαλίτσες (Coccinella septempunctata) έχουν εφτά μαύρες βούλες. Άντε με το καλό και νήμα για τα Windows 7! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

*Οι εφτά νότες του μουσικού πενταγράμμου*

στα τέσσερα πιο συνηθισμένα συστήματα που μπορεί να συναντήσουμε είναι:



*λατινικό¹*
|
*«βυζαντινό»* 
|
*αγγλικό *
|
*γερμανικό*

ντο
***
| νη | C | C
ρε | πα | D | D
μι | βου | E | E
φα | γα | F | F
σολ | δη | G | G 
λα | κε | A | A
σι | ζω | B | H** *αρχικά: ουτ

όμως...
*¹*λατινικό ή ιταλικό;

Γράφει ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος, εδώ (*Oι λέξεις της μουσική*ς):

Οι εφτά νότες που χρησιμοποιούμε, δεν είναι ακριβώς ιταλικές, αν και ιταλός εμπνεύστηκε τα ονόματά τους, και συγκεκριμένα ο _Guido d’Arezzo_, ο οποίος, το 1025, ενώ δίδασκε εκκλησιαστική μουσική, πήρε τις πρώτες συλλαβές από έναν ύμνο προς τον Ιωάννη τον Πρόδρομο, και ονόμασε έτσι τις εφτά νότες:

*Ut *queant laxis
*Re*sonare fibris
*Mi*ra gestorum
*Fa*muli tuorum
*So*lve polluti
*La*bii reatum
*S*ancte *I*ohannes

(στην έβδομη νότα δεν παίρνει την πρώτη συλλαβή, αλλά τα αρχικά γράμματα).

Το ut επειδή δεν είναι πολύ ηχηρό, αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκε από το *do*, ίσως σαν πρώτη συλλαβή της λέξης *Do*mine (Κύριε). Αρχικά όμως, η πρώτη αυτή νότα ονομάστηκε gamma, από το ελληνικό γάμμα, και μετά ο όρος gamma έφτασε να σημαίνει όλη την οκτάβα –με τον καιρό, η σημασία διευρύνθηκε, κι επέστρεψε και στα ελληνικά σαν αντιδάνειο, όταν λέμε ότι ένα προϊόν διατίθεται σε μεγάλη γκάμα χρωμάτων, ας πούμε.

Όσο για τις βυζαντινές νότες, _πα, βου, γα, δη, κε, ζω, νη, _το μυστικό των ονομάτων τους λύνεται εύκολα αν προσέξουμε λίγο: είναι βασισμένα στα αντίστοιχα γράμματα του αλφαβήτου. Στο _Καπλάνι της Βιτρίνας_ της Άλκης Ζέη, αν θυμάμαι καλά, τα κορίτσια έλεγαν πως ο παππούς τους μιλούσε «βυζαντινά», επειδή έλεγε τις νότες πα-βου-γα-δη-κε-ζω-νη. Λίγοι ξέρουν ότι οι βυζαντινές νότες επινοήθηκαν πολύ αργότερα, από τον Οικουμενικό Πατριάρχη Χρύσανθο, περί το 1825, καταμεσίς δηλαδή στην επανάσταση.​


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

*Seven Seconds*






Youssou N'Dour featuring Neneh Cherry

Πώς αλλάζω το You Tube από τον τίτλο;
Ευχαριστώ Παλ Αύρα! :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 31, 2009)

Η Επταετία


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2009)

Τα εφτά κακά της μοίρας του/της κτλ
Το Επταπύργιο


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yUGDKDOoV0
> 
> Πώς αλλάζω το You Tube από τον τίτλο;


Πας ανάμεσα από τις αγκύλες και γράφεις τον τίτλο. Η πρώτη αγκύλη είναι αυτή: [ URL = (εδώ μπαίνει το βιντεάκι σου) ]

Η δεύτερη είναι αυτή: [ /URL ]

Ντε ριαν! (αν μπορεί κανείς να παρακολουθήσει αυτό το νήμα, θαύμα θα είναι )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

*Έβδομη τέχνη...*

...λέγεται ο *κινηματογράφος*. Και προφανώς, υπάρχουν άλλες έξι που αναγκαστικά δεν είναι οι _εφτά ελευθέριες τέχνες_. Στη σειρά αυτή προηγούνται *γλυπτική, ζωγραφική, λογοτεχνία, αρχιτεκτονική, μουσική* και *ο χορός*.

*Άλλη μια διάσημη ταινία με εφτά:*




Οι εφτά (που) ήταν υπέροχοι (the Magnificent Seven), κατά σειρά από δεξιά:
*Γιουλ Μπρίνερ* («Κρις Άνταμς»),
*Στιβ Μακουίν* («Βιν»),
*Χορστ Μπούχολτς* («Τσίκο»),
*Τσαρλς Μπρόνσον* («Μπερνάρντο Ορέιλι»),
*Ρόμπερτ Βον* («Λη»),
*Μπραντ Ντέξτερ* («Χάρι Λακ»),
*Τζέιμς Κόμπερν* («Μπριτ»)​
Η ταινία ήταν αρκετά πιστό remake των *Εφτά Σαμουράι* του Ακίρα Κουροσάβα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Τεράστια παράλειψή μου, κοντά 700 μηνύματα και δεν έχω ποστάρει ούτε ένα κλιπ του καλύτερου γκρουπ που έβγαλε η δεκαετία του '70-'80. Ασυγχώρητος! Ιδού


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> στα τέσσερα πιο συνηθισμένα συστήματα που μπορεί να συναντήσουμε είναι:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Δόκτορ (και sarant), η ορθή γραφή της νότας *δη είναι *δι*. Περαιτέρω, το έτος έκδοσης του "Μεγάλου Θεωρητικού της Μουσικής" είναι μεν το 1832, αλλά η λεγόμενη Νέα Μέθοδος διδάσκεται από τον Χρύσανθο εκ Μαδύτων (από τη Μάδυτο) συστηματικά, με πατριαρχική στήριξη, από το 1814 κιόλας, και επομένως η επινόηση των ονομάτων των νοτών πρέπει λογικά να ανάγεται σε ακόμα προγενέστερα χρόνια, τοποθετείται δηλαδή στην προεπαναστατική περίοδο. Τέλος, ο Χρύσανθος ήταν στην ουσία κοσμικός, ο οποίος στα πενήντα του (το 1820) ανταμείφθηκε για τις υπηρεσίες του στην εκκλησιαστική μουσική με το αρχιερατικό αξίωμα και χρίστηκε μητροπολίτης Δυρραχίου. Οικουμενικός πατριάρχης, πάντως, δεν ήταν. Πέθανε το 1843.

Τέλος, να διευκολύνω λίγο την κατανόηση της αλφαβητικής προέλευσης (Α-Η) των ονομάτων των νοτών:
πΑ, Βου, Γα, Δι, κΕ, Ζω, νΗ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 1, 2009)

Σωστά, και πλήθος οι αναφορές. Το ανέκδοτο μάλιστα χειρόγραφο ήταν έτοιμο, λέει, από το 1816. Δεν κάνεις και τον κόπο να διορθώσεις και την προφανή πηγή της παραπληροφόρησης που πρωτομπέρδεψε τους δύο σύγχρονους Χρυσάνθους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση Κώστα και Τσιουτσίου. Επίσης δεν έχω μπορέσει να βρω περισσότερα στοιχεία για τα «εφτά κακά της μοίρας μας» (℅ Παλ Αύρα) --δηλαδή ποια είναι αυτά και πώς προήλθε η φράση-- ούτε βρήκα πουθενά για τις εφτά τέχνες (με έβδομη τον κινηματογράφο) πέρα από μια ισχνή αναφορά εδώ, εδώ, στην ισπανική βίκι: "Las siete artes: pintura, escultura, arquitectura, literatura, música, danza, cine" χωρίς άλλες λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2009)

*Εφτά και πόλεμοι*

Σήμερα είναι η μαύρη *εβδομηκοστή* επέτειος της γερμανικής εισβολής στην Πολωνία με την οποία θεωρείται επίσημα ότι άρχισε ο β' παγκόσμιος πόλεμος.

Στην ιστορία αναφέρονται επίσης:

δύο πόλεμοι των *εφτά ημερών* (και οι *εφτά μέρες* μάχες, στον αμερικανικό εμφύλιο, το 1862)
ένας πόλεμος των *εφτά εβδομάδων*, που είναι σε μας πιο γνωστός ως _αυστροπρωσικός πόλεμος του 1866 _και αναφέρεται επίσης στη γερμανική βιβλιογραφία ως _αδελφικός πόλεμος_ και στην ιταλική ως _γ' πόλεμος της ανεξαρτησίας_ --ένας πολύ σημαντικός πόλεμος στην ιστορία της _γερμανικής ενοποίησης_
ένας *επταετής *πόλεμος ή _αγγλογαλλικός _πόλεμος του 1754-1763, που χαρακτηρίστηκε από τον Τσόρτσιλ «πρώτος αληθινά παγκόσμιος πόλεμος», αφού τα πεδία των μαχών δεν ήταν μόνο στην Ευρώπη, αλλά και στις αποικίες των πρωταγωνιστών και των συμμάχων τους, στη Βόρεια Αμερική και στις Ινδίες.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2009)

Από το νήμα δεν μπορεί, φρονώ, να λείπει και ο 007 (James Bond). :)

ΥΓ Πολύ αργά το βράδυ η ΝΕΤ είχε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον νοκιμαντέρ για την πτήση KAL 007, η οποία καταρρίφθηκε από τους Σοβιετικούς σαν σήμερα, πριν από 26 χρόνια.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2009)

Ο χορός των εφτά πέπλων.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Ορίστε ο χορός των επτά πέπλων της Σαλώμης, από τη Σαλώμη του 1953, με τη Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ και τον Τσαρλς Λότον να δείχνει την κλάση του, ακόμη και σε δεύτερο, συμπληρωματικό ρόλο:




Αν ήταν έτσι ο χορός των επτά πέπλων, σαν light απομίμηση αμερικανικού στριπτίζ της δεκαετίας του '50 διανθισμένη με κλισέ "ανατολίτικες" πινελιές, πολύ φτηνά κόστισε το κεφάλι του Προδρόμου.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Μπράβο, somnambulist, για τον Miles! Βρήκα το σημερινό soundtrack.

Όσο για τις Επτά Πύλες της Κόλασης σε σχέση με τα επτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα (http://www.sounddoctrine.net/Classic_Sermons/Biography_Barnabas.pdf):
Stranger still is the coincidence between Dante's 'circles' of hell and those of "Barnabas". "Barnabas" has Jesus saying to Peter: _Know ye therefore, that hell is __one, yet hath seven centres one below another. Hence, even as sin is of seven kinds, __for as seven gates of hell hath satan generated it; so are there seven punishments __therein. _(135) This is exactly what Dante says in Canto V, VI, etc. of his Inferno.​ 
Και από το Κοράνι (http://www.apologeticspress.org/articles/print/2682):
“And lo! for all such, hell will be the promised place. It hath seven gates, and each gate hath an appointed portion” (_Surah_ 15:43-44).

Επίσης στο Κοράνι, οι Επτά Ουρανοί (http://www.apologeticspress.org/articles/print/2682):
The Quran makes repeated reference to the existence of seven heavens. Consider the following allusions: “He it is Who created for you all that is in the earth. Then turned He to the heaven, and fashioned it as *seven heavens*. And He is Knower of all things” (_Surah_ 2:29, emp. added); “Say: Who is Lord of *the seven heavens*, and Lord of the Tremendous Throne? They will say: Unto Allah (all that belongeth). Say: Will ye not then keep duty (unto Him)?” (_Surah_ 23:86-87, emp. added); “The *seven heavens* and the earth and all that is therein praise Him” (_Surah_ 17:44, emp. added). Speaking of the creation of the Universe, the Quran states: “Then He ordained them *seven heavens* in two Days and inspired in each heaven its mandate; and we decked the nether heaven with lamps, and rendered it inviolable” (_Surah_ 41:12, emp. added). Noah’s admonitions to his contemporaries included reminders of Allah’s creative activities: “See ye not how Allah hath created *seven heavens* in harmony, and hath made the moon a light therein, and made the sun a lamp? (_Surah_ 71:15-16, emp. added; see also 23:17; 65:12; 67:3; 78:12).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2009)

*To τυχερό εφτά και o Φλάβιος Ιώσηπος*

*Τυχεροί* ονομάζονται στα μαθηματικά οι αριθμοί που προκύπτουν από μια συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία («κόσκινο»). Ο μαθηματικός που πρότεινε αυτή τη σειρά των αριθμών εμπνεύστηκε από το λεγόμενο πρόβλημα του Ιώσηπου και πρότεινε να ονομαστεί η διαδικασία «κόσκινο του Φλάβιου Ιώσηπου».

Η διαδικασία είναι:

Ξεκινάμε από μια σειρά με όλους τους αριθμούς, με το 1 να ορίζεται ως ο πρώτος μαθηματικά «τυχερός αριθμός». π.χ. μέχρι το τριάντα:
*1 *2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30....

Από τη σειρά διαγράφεται κάθε δεύτερος αριθμός (ουσιαστικά, όλοι οι άρτιοι ή «ζυγοί»):
*1* Χ *3* Χ 5 Χ 7 Χ 9 Χ 11 Χ 13 Χ 15 Χ 17 Χ 19 Χ 21 Χ 23 Χ 25 Χ 27 Χ 29 Χ....

Το 3 είναι ο δεύτερος «τυχερός αριθμός», γι’ αυτό στη συνέχεια αφαιρείται κάθε τρίτος (μη διαγραμμένος αριθμός):
*1* Χ *3* Χ Χ Χ *7* Χ 9 Χ Χ Χ 13 Χ 15 Χ Χ Χ 19 Χ 21 Χ Χ Χ 25 Χ 27 Χ Χ Χ....

Το 7 είναι ο τρίτος «τυχερός αριθμός», γι’ αυτό στη συνέχεια αφαιρείται κάθε έβδομος (μη διαγραμμένος αριθμός) –-εδώ θα αφαιρεθεί το 19 και το 9 θα είναι ο τέταρτος «τυχερός αριθμός».
*1* Χ *3* Χ Χ Χ *7* Χ *9* Χ Χ Χ 13 Χ 15 Χ Χ Χ Χ Χ 21 Χ Χ Χ 25 Χ 27 Χ Χ Χ....

Εδώ φαίνεται πώς δημιουργούνται οι «τυχεροί αριθμοί» –-είναι οι αριθμοί που μένουν σε κόκκινο πλαίσιο (η εικόνα απο το άρθρο της βίκι):






Παρατηρήστε ότι μαθηματικά τυχερός είναι και ο *49*, δηλαδή ο *7 φορές 7*.

Εδώ και εδώ περισσότερα για τον Φλάβιο Ιώσηπο, τον Φλάβιο Ζοζέφ και τη στρατιά των αγνώριστων.

Όμως, το *εφτά *εμφανίζεται και αλλού σε σχέση με τυχερά παιχνίδια. Για παράδειγμα, το άθροισμα των ματιών στις απέναντι πλευρές των ζαριών είναι *εφτά *(1+6, 2+5, 3+4). *Spiel 77* (Παιχνίδι 77) ονομάζεται ένα κρατικό τυχερό παιχνίδι στη Γερμανία με *εφτά *αριθμούς (σαν το ΠΡΟΤΟ, αλλά με κατηγορίες κερδών που συνδέονται μόνο με τον λήγοντα αριθμό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2009)

*έβδομες συμφωνίες*

Για μια αλλαγή κλίματος (σας έπρηξα με τα μαθηματικά, αλλά είναι *«νήμα του εφτά»*) μια ελαφρότατα επεξεργασμένη αντιγραφή από μια αναζήτηση στην αγγλική βίκι, με την ελπίδα να έρθουν οι ειδήμονες και να προσθέσουν τα κατάλληλα επίλεκτα γιουτουμπάκια...

*Seventh symphony*
_Search results, from Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

* Symphony No. 7 (Mahler)
_Gustav Mahler 's Seventh Symphony was written in 1904-05 (scoring repeatedly revised)..._
* Symphony No. 7 (Beethoven)
_Ludwig van Beethoven began concentrated work on his Symphony No.... Form: The Seventh Symphony is in four movements: I. Poco sostenuto — Vivace...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Sibelius)
_The Symphony No. ... Completed in 1924, the Seventh is notable for being a one- movement symphony, in contrast to the standard symphonic ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Bruckner)
_Anton Bruckner 's Symphony No. ... Along with the Fourth , the Seventh is the most popular Bruckner symphony both in the concert hall and on ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Shostakovich)
_Dmitri Shostakovich completed his Symphony No. ... The Leningrad Symphony Orchestra announced the premiere of the Seventh Symphony for its ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Dvořák)
_The title page of the score of Dvořák's seventh symphony, with portrait of Hans von Bülow ... Symphony No. 7 in D minor ("Symfonie c. ..._
* Symphony No. 7 (Henze)
_The Seventh Symphony by the German composer Hans Werner Henze was written in 1983-84. It was commissioned by the Berliner ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Penderecki)
_Krzystof Penderecki wrote his Seventh Symphony, subtitled "Seven Gates of Jerusalem," in 1996 to commemorate the third millennium of the ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Prokofiev)
_Sergei Prokofiev 's Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor, Op.131, was completed in 1952 , the year before his death. It is his last symphony. ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Glass)
_A Toltec Symphony (also known as Symphony No. 7 "A Toltec Symphony") is a 2005 symphony by Philip Glass . The National Symphony ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Simpson)
_Robert Simpson composed his Seventh Symphony in 1977, the same year he completed his Sixth Symphony. The work is dedicated to Hans Keller ...
_* Sinfonia antartica (redirect from Symphony No. 7 (Vaughan Williams))
_Antartica ("Antarctic Symphony") is the Italian title given by the English composer Ralph Vaughan Williams to his seventh Symphony . - ...
_* Symphony No. 7 (Schubert)
_Franz Schubert drafted a four-movement symphony in E major (D 729) in August 1821 ... accepted to be Schubert's Seventh Symphony, an ...
_* Symphony No. 7, "A Sea Symphony"
_The seventh symphony by Howard Hanson, subtitled "A Sea Symphony", is a choral symphony commissioned by the National Music Camp in 1974 ..._


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2009)

Ξεχάσατε να προσθέσετε τον εαυτό σας στο παρόν νήμα, δόκτωρ...


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ξεχάσατε να προσθέσετε τον εαυτό σας στο παρόν νήμα, δόκτωρ...


 
Και τη θύρα της ομάδας σας, ντε! ;)
Όχι, εγώ είμαι από τους θανάσιμους εχθρούς της, αλλά, να, η πληρότητα, βλέπεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2009)

:) Μα την περίμενα την αθλητική ανάρτηση, π.χ. με πρόσχημα το *έπταθλο*. Μόνο μη δω και τίποτα πρόσφατες διάσημες εφτάρες...


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Έχουμε και τα *Εφτά ταξίδια του Σεβάχ του Θαλασσινού*. Δεν χρειάζεται να γράψω τίποτα εδώ, μια και η ιστορία του, αν δεν την έχετε ήδη διαβάσει, υπάρχει εδώ στα αγγλικά και, κάπως συντομότερη, στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια.

Στην ιστορική μετάφραση του σερ Ρίτσαρντ Μπέρτον η ιστορία αρχίζει εδώ με τον Σεβάχ τον Χαμάλη (Sindbád the Hammál):
http://www.wollamshram.ca/1001/Vol_6/vol6.htm


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 7, 2009)

7 : Το μάξιμουμ των ανθοϊαμάτων Μπαχ που μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος 
... άλλο αν "δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση υπερδοσολογίας ή άλλος κίνδυνος".

Τα εφτά κακά της μοίρας μας, τα βάλαμε;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τα εφτά κακά της μοίρας του/της κτλ


Τα βάλαμε :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 7, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τα βάλαμε :)


 Να βάλουμε και τα εφτά σου γραμματάκια :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Να βάλουμε και τα εφτά σου γραμματάκια :)


Α, ναι, και τα φωνήεντα που 'ν' εφτά και φωνάζουν δυνατά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2009)

Ο λύκος και τα εφτά κατσικάκια.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 10, 2009)

Έτσι για πλάκα και επειδή βρέθηκα πρόσφατα: Επτάλοφος ή αλλιώς Αγόριανη.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 10, 2009)

Στα σοβαρά τώρα: δείτε το παρακάτω (που προφανώς το έχετε δει) 


Επίσης, τις 7 μουσικές νότες τις είπαμε; 

Ωραίο νήμα, δόκτορα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Επίσης, τις 7 μουσικές νότες τις είπαμε;


Ναι: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=42626&postcount=10 :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Ο Στινγκ, φρέσκος-φρέσκος αμέσως μετά τους Police, στο δροσερό τραγουδάκι _Love Is The Seventh Wave_, από τον πρώτο προσωπικό του δίσκο The Dream of the Blue Turtles:


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Επτά παράδεισοι (ουρανοί) & Επτά κολάσεις (ή πύλες)

Και από την Αποκάλυψη του Ιωάννη:
Επτά σάλπιγγες
Επτά οφθαλμοί
Επτά εκκλησίες
Επτά αστέρες
Επτά φιάλες
Επτά σφραγίδες
Επτά πληγές
Επτά κέρατα
Επτά κεφάλια του θηρίου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Επτά παράδεισοι (ουρανοί) & Επτά κολάσεις (ή πύλες)
> [...]


 
Ζαζουλίζω κι εγώ ;): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=42723 :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Και αυτό το μήνυμά σου ήταν το 777 (επτακοσιοστό εβδομηκοστό έβδομο)!

Οι 7 χορδές της λύρας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και αυτό το μήνυμά σου ήταν το 777!


Τα απαθανατίζουμε αυτά, γιατί περνούν και χάνονται!


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Αν χάνονται λέει... αμέσως! Ευχαριστώ για την τιμή!:)

Πάντως, το 7 ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε σαν αριθμός· προτιμώ το 5. Αισθητική προτίμηση άσχετη με αστρολογίες, αριθμολογίες και άλλες μωρολογίες. Για να δούμε τώρα, όμως, που το 777ο μήνυμά μου εδώ αναφέρεται στους 7 ουρανούς και τις 7 πύλες της κόλασης, όταν έρθει εκείνη η ώρα, πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια; Ό,τι κι αν γίνει θα σας ειδοποιήσω, βέβαια, καθώς η ύπαρξη σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο είναι για πολλούς παράδεισος και για πολλούς άλλους κόλαση...;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2009)

7 ουρανοί και 7 πύλες της κολάσεως για τις εφτά νύφες για τα εφτά αδέλφια.

Να προσθέσω στα παραμύθια και το Λεβεντοραφτάκο («Με τη μια σκότωσα εφτά» --μύγες εννοούσε ο ατυχής...).

@daeman: Μου είπαν ότι τρία εφτάρια κάνουν λέει μπλακτζάκ (κάποιο τυχερό παιχνίδι φαίνεται να είναι). Δεν δοκιμάζεις την τύχη σου και το ριζικό σου;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 10, 2009)

Ναι, συγγνώμη, Ζαζ. Ακόμα με τον Βίτγκενσταϊν παλεύω και έχω *7 *ζαλάδες...


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> 7 ουρανοί και 7 πύλες της κολάσεως για τις εφτά νύφες για τα εφτά αδέλφια.[...]






 
Κι επειδή το μιούζικαλ βασίστηκε στην αρπαγή των Σαβίνων, ιδού η πιο γνωστή αναπαράσταση του μύθου, από τον Ρούμπενς:






@ Δρ7χ: Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο δικό μας 21, δύο εφτάρια φτάνουν... 
Κοίτα τις δικές μου λαδιές! Χρησιμοποιώ αγουρέλαιο ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2009)

daeman said:


> @ Δρ7χ: Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο δικό μας 21, δύο εφτάρια φτάνουν...



Ο ειδικός που ξαναρώτησα μου είπε κάτι για ένα παιχνίδι *τριάντα* ένα με δύο εφτάρια. Τώρα, αν έχεις κι ένα που περισσεύει, τι μας χαλάει; Δεν καταλαβαίνω...  Βαβαί, πού έμπλεξα ο τάλας; :)

*Edit: *Άλλος μου λέει τώρα ότι το 7-7-7 γίνεται στα ισπανικά ιδρύματα και στα αμερικάνικα ισχύει ο διαχωρισμός (σπλιτ). Πού να τα καταλάβει άνθρωπος τα πράγματα αυτά...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τα απαθανατίζουμε αυτά, γιατί περνούν και χάνονται!


Εκείνο που ουσιαστικά απαθανατίζεται είναι το καινοφανές ρήμα _ζαζουλίζω_!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο ειδικός που ξαναρώτησα μου είπε κάτι για ένα παιχνίδι *τριάντα* ένα με δύο εφτάρια. Τώρα, αν έχεις κι ένα που περισσεύει, τι μας χαλάει; Δεν καταλαβαίνω...  Βαβαί, πού έμπλεξα ο τάλας; :)


Στο παιχνίδι 31 ο αριθμός 14 έχει ιδιαίτερη ισχύ, και απ' όλους τους συνδυασμούς που δίνουν 14, τα δύο εφτάρια τούς κερδίζει όλους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Στο παιχνίδι 31 ο αριθμός 14 έχει ιδιαίτερη ισχύ, και απ' όλους τους συνδυασμούς που δίνουν 14, τα δύο εφτάρια τούς κερδίζει όλους.


 
Ναι, ναι, αυτό εννοούσα, αλλά χάνεται η μνήμη, βλέπεις. Όχι, δεν φταίει που έχω να παίξω δεκαετίες 31, το ίντερνετ φταίει και για τα εφτά κακά της μοίρας μας!


----------



## Liarak (Sep 11, 2009)

7 ψυχές της γάτας και τα 7 χρώματα της ίριδας.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 11, 2009)

Συγνώμη αν έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί... 

- Οι 7 θάλασσες (αλήθεια, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις, αλλά ποιες θεωρούνται οι ''επικρατέστερες'' που θα συμπλήρωναν την λίστα?)

και φυσικά ....


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2009)

Αφού λοιπόν ο Αμβρόσιος κάλυψε με το παραπάνω τα εφτάρια της Αποκάλυψης, ας πιάσουμε την εκμετάλλευσή τους από τις τέχνες:

_



_
Το συγκεκριμένο είναι ένα από τα πιο αδιάφορα κομμάτια του άλμπουμ. Παρόλο που νόμιζα ότι ήμουν μελετημένος, το σχετικό άρθρο στη Wikipedia έχει και κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες άγνωστες (σε μένα) λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2009)

Κι αυτό εδώ το pdf έχει πολλά ακόμα αποκαλυπτικά επτάρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2009)

Καλά που μεσολάβησε ο Αμβρόσιος γιατί ξαφνικά νόμισα ότι είχα βρεθεί στο νήμα του έξι! 

Και για καινούργιες ιδέες (π.χ. διαφημιστικά γιουτουμπάκια):






|



|



7 Up
, διεθνής επωνυμία αναψυκτικών |
Pro Sieben
, γερμανικό ιδιωτικό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι |
7-Eleven
, διεθνής αλυσίδα αμερικάνικων
ρωποπωλείων


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2009)

Το τηλεοπτικό κανάλι 7x το θυμάται κανείς;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 11, 2009)

@ Ambrose 
Φυσικά! Το κανάλι που μετέδιδε την σειρά ''Blackadder'' του Rowan Atkinson (απίστευτο χιούμορ) καθώς και το ''The Munsters'' ! 

Και κάτι δικό μας .....


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2009)

JimAdams said:


> Συγνώμη αν έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί...
> - Οι 7 θάλασσες (αλήθεια, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις, αλλά ποιες θεωρούνται οι ''επικρατέστερες'' που θα συμπλήρωναν την λίστα?)


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=42570&postcount=9


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 12, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ! Δεν το είχα προσέξει ....


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2009)

Τα καταραμένα εφτά λεπτά που 'χουν κάψει ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥ κόσμο: http://www.citypress.gr/index.html?action=article&article=69169.

*Αρκούν επτά λεπτά*
Σύμφωνα με τα πειράματα των επιστημόνων, τα αποτελέσματα των οποίων έχουν δημοσιευτεί στο «Journal of Experimental and Social Psychology», οι άνδρες που περνούν έστω και λίγα λεπτά (αρκούν επτά) με τη συντροφιά μιας ελκυστικής γυναίκας υφίστανται αμέσως μετά μία μείωση των λεκτικών τους ικανοτήτων. Για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια πιο λαϊκή έκφραση, τα χάνουν. Το μυαλό χτυπάει κόκκινο. Καθώς οι άντρες προσπαθούν να εντυπωσιάσουν το ωραίο φύλο, εξηγούν οι επιστήμονες, οι γνωσιακές - νοητικές τους δυνατότητες «στερεύουν».



drsiebenmal said:


> Seven Seconds


Να πούμε όμως και τι εννούν με τα 7" οι δημιουργοί; "7 Seconds" is about the first positive 7 seconds in the life of a child just born not knowing about the problems and violence in our world.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εφτά τραγούδια θα σου πω


Ειλικρινά τώρα, σε κανέναν σας δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ εντύπωση τι του ζητά του ανθρώπου (_εφτά τραγούδια θα σου πω, για να διαλέξεις το σκοπό, που θα μου πεις, για να σου πω το "Σ' αγαπώ"_); Πρέπει να είναι το πιο κουλό προτσές για να εκμαιευτεί μια δήλωση αγάπης!...


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τα καταραμένα εφτά λεπτά που 'χουν κάψει ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥ κόσμο: http://www.citypress.gr/index.html?action=article&article=69169.
> 
> *Αρκούν επτά λεπτά*[...]


 
Σύμφωνα με τα ευρήματα της έρευνας το αντίστροφο δεν ισχύει, δηλαδή οι νοητικές ικανότητες των γυναικών δεν επηρεάζονται όταν κάνουν παρέα με έναν όμορφο άντρα. Πιθανότατα αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι οι άνδρες είναι βιολογικά «προγραμματισμένοι», να νοιάζονται για την κατάκτηση μιας γυναίκας - και όχι το αντίστροφο.
Η προσπάθεια εντυπωσιασμού του άλλου φύλου απορροφά ένα μεγάλο μέρος των γνωσιακών-νοητικών δυνατοτήτων του άνδρα, σε σημείο μερικές φορές να παθαίνει ακόμα και αμνησία. Τα νοητικά τεστ (μνήμης κλπ) έδειξαν, πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία, ότι οι άνδρες, μετά την συνομιλία με μια γοητευτική γυναίκα, γίνονται κατά μέσο όρο - άλλος λιγότερο και άλλος περισσότερο- πιο αργοί και λιγότερο ακριβείς. 
Στα πειράματα, όσο περισσότερο ένας άνδρας σκεφτόταν μία συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα, τόσο χαμηλότερο ήταν το σκορ του στα τεστ. Αντίθετα, οι επιδόσεις των γυναικών στα τεστ δεν χειροτέρευσαν, όσο ωραίος και αν ήταν ο άνδρας με τον οποίο είχαν συνομιλήσει προηγουμένως.
Σύμφωνα με τον ψυχολόγο Τζορτζ Φίλντμαν της Βρετανικής Ψυχολογικής Εταιρίας, η έρευνα δείχνει ότι οι άνδρες για εξελικτικούς λόγους έχουν προγραμματιστεί να σκέφτονται υποσυνείδητα τρόπους για να περάσουν τα γονίδια τους στις επόμενες γενιές, γι’ αυτό το λόγο, όταν συναντούν μια ωραία γυναίκα, κατά βάθος την βλέπουν ως την ιδανική σύντροφο για την αναπαραγωγή των γονιδίων τους. 
Όμως οι γυναίκες αναζητούν και άλλες ιδιότητες στον άνδρα, όπως ο πλούτος ή η ευγενική και πνευματώδης συμπεριφορά και δεν σαγηνεύονται μόνο από το ωραίο του πρόσωπο. 
Από εδώ.

Αν ισχύει η εξήγηση περί εξελικτικών αιτίων, θ' αργήσουμε πολύ να απαλλαγούμε απ' αυτό το κουσούρι...:)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αν ισχύει η εξήγηση περί εξελικτικών αιτίων, θ' αργήσουμε πολύ να απαλλαγούμε απ' αυτό το κουσούρι...:)


Το κουσούρι δε θα έπρεπε να σας ανησυχεί, αφού σύντομα θα εξαφανιστείτε τελείως


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2009)

*επτάγωνο*

είναι το σχήμα του αγγλικού κέρματος των 50 πενών:


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Το κουσούρι δε θα έπρεπε να σας ανησυχεί, αφού σύντομα θα εξαφανιστείτε τελείως


 
Μη φάτε, έχουμε γλαρόσουπα! 
Εξελικτικά, σε 900 εκατομμύρια χρόνια προλαβαίνουμε να αποβάλουμε το κουσούρι. Και να γίνουμε επιτέλους εξυπνότεροι από σας, συνεχώς και αδιαλείπτως, που μας έχετε χαζέψει εντελώς!


----------



## Tapioco (Sep 14, 2009)

Τα εφτά υπουργεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2009)

Οι εφτά εποχές των Ινδιάνων στη Μοντάνα:

_Some of the Native Americans of Montana also have seven seasons: chinook season, muddy spring, green summer, gold summer (or dry summer), 'Indian' Summer, late fall, and cold winter_ (από τη βίκι).


----------



## MrsVicky (Sep 19, 2009)

Επίσης, συμπληρώθηκαν αισίως 7 σελίδες με 70 σχόλια.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ειλικρινά τώρα, σε κανέναν σας δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ εντύπωση τι του ζητά του ανθρώπου (_εφτά τραγούδια θα σου πω, για να διαλέξεις το σκοπό, που θα μου πεις, για να σου πω το "Σ' αγαπώ"_); Πρέπει να είναι το πιο κουλό προτσές για να εκμαιευτεί μια δήλωση αγάπης!...


 
Τουλάχιστον του δίνει 7 επιλογές. 
Για φαντάσου να του έλεγε να της τραγουδήσει σώνει και καλά κάτι τέτοιο, για παράδειγμα (να γίνει θυσία για πάρτη της, δηλαδή );




Εμένα τώρα, γιατί μου φαίνεται συναρπαστικό και συγκινητικό αυτό το προτσές, όπως το λες; Μπορεί, βέβαια, να φταίει ο μαζοχισμός μου;) ή ότι το τραγούδι δεν το έβλεπα ποτέ σαν αγγαρεία. Με την προϋπόθεση οι ακροατές να έχουν μειωμένη ακουστική οξύτητα ή να είναι εφοδιασμένοι με... ωτασπίδες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2009)

*Αυτοκινητόδρομος 7*

Η γνωστότερη ως εθνική οδός Αθήνας-Τρίπολης-Καλαμάτας ή Ανατολική οδός Πελοποννήσου. Ο Α7 έχει μήκος 150 km στον κύριο κλάδο Κόρινθος-Καλαμάτα και άλλα 47 km στο δευτερεύοντα κλάδο Τρίπολη-Σπάρτη.

Στη γερμανική βίκι υπάρχει αναλυτικό διάγραμμα διασταυρώσεων, εξόδων κλπ (η ελληνική βίκι είναι --ίσως λόγω προορισμού-- πιο λακωνική).





Άλλοι αυτοκινητόδρομοι Α-7 εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Εμένα, πάντως, το Α7 μου θυμίζει αυτόματα τους κουρσάρους, που πρόλαβα να δω σε δράση. Τώρα πια αποσύρονται. Καιρός ήταν, 45 ετών αεροσκάφη, βετεράνοι του Βιετνάμ!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2009)

Το *7ο Επιτελικό Γραφείο* στον Στρατό Ξηράς (η _Διεύθυνση Ενημερώσεως και Δημοσίων Σχέσεων_ στο ΓΕΣ, και κατ' αναλογία και σε άλλους μεγάλους σχηματισμούς) είναι υπεύθυνο για την ενημέρωση του κοινού (σε αυτό υπάγονται τα Γραφεία Τύπου), τις δημόσιες σχέσεις, τα Στρατιωτικά Μουσεία και όλες τις εκδόσεις του Σ.Ξ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2009)

Πολλά εφτάρια (και σύνδεση με αυτό το νήμα εδώ) σε ένα σημερινό φωτοκουίζ, σε τούτο το σκακιστικό ιστολόγιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

*7 7 7 7*​
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει τουλάχιστον μία μνεία, στην *εβδομηκοστή έβδομη* ανάρτηση στο νήμα του *εφτά*, το γεγονός ότι με αυτή, την *έβδομη *ανάρτηση σε αυτό εδώ το νήμα






ο Νίκελ συμπλήρωσε τις *εφτά χιλιάδες εφτακόσιες εβδομήντα εφτά* αναρτήσεις στη Λεξιλογία!

Του εύχομαι να είναι γερός και κεφάτος για να τις *εφτα*πλασιάσει *εφτά *φορές!

Κάποια ειρωνεία της ζωής υπάρχει εδώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω με ακρίβεια... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

777 είναι ένα βιβλίο του Άλιστερ Κρόουλι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2009)

Με 777 κερδίζεις στους κουλοχέρηδες:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Νίκελ συμπλήρωσε τις *εφτά χιλιάδες εφτακόσιες εβδομήντα εφτά* αναρτήσεις στη Λεξιλογία!


Ε, τώρα είναι User7777!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

Τώρα κατάλαβες τι εννοούσε με το «Κάποια ειρωνεία της ζωής υπάρχει εδώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω με ακρίβεια...» ο ειδικός πειράκτορας Dr7X.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

...και "Εφτά χρόνια στο Θιβέτ"... μάς έμαθαν πολλά.
Το άρθρο της γαλλικής Wiki είναι τόσο πλούσιο σε πληροφορίες γύρω από το 7 που σας αφήνω να το ξεψαχνίσετε με την ησυχία σας.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sept


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Ο νηματανοίξας, και επτάκις διδακτορωθείς, Dr7x έφτασε τα εφτά χιλιάδες μηνύματα στο φόρουμ — άντε, με υγεία και στα *7²!*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2011)

Κάτι  με τσίμπησε σήμερα και διαπίστωσα ότι ενώ στο νήμα φιλοξενούνται επτάγωνα, δεν υπάρχουν επτάεδρα. Μια και δυο λοιπόν στο περί πολυέδρων νήμα της γουίκης. Βέβαια, το επτάεδρο δεν ανήκει στα πέντε πλατωνικά στερεά, οπότε περίμενα ότι οι μορφές του θα παρουσίαζαν κάποιο βαθμό μη κανονικότητας.

Αυτό που βρήκα όμως στη γουίκη, απλώς δεν το περίμενα. Έναν ολόκληρο κήπο με γεωμετρικά λουλούδια για κάθε γούστο.

Και μαζί ανακάλυψα και μια σειρά από ονομασίες που δεν είχα ξανακούσει και δεν βρίσκω ούτε στην ελληνική ιστόσφαιρα, με πιο εντυπωσιακό από όλα το _τετραημιεξάεδρο_ ή _ημικυβοκτάεδρο_, ένα από τα πολλά επτάεδρα στη βιτρίνα, το οποίο αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς ακριβώς είναι κατασκευασμένο (αλλά το παλεύω...).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μαζί ανακάλυψα και μια σειρά από ονομασίες που δεν είχα ξανακούσει και δεν βρίσκω ούτε στην ελληνική ιστόσφαιρα, με πιο εντυπωσιακό από όλα το _τετραημιεξάεδρο_ ή _ημικυβοκτάεδρο_, ένα από τα πολλά επτάεδρα στη βιτρίνα, το οποίο αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πώς ακριβώς είναι κατασκευασμένο (αλλά το παλεύω...).


Τώρα: http://www.software3d.com/Tetrahemi.php; :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Άμα θες να αποκουζουλαθείς, μπορείς να το δεις μέσω του οριγκάμι.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 15, 2011)

Οι επτά γιοί και οι επτά κόρες της Νιόβης.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 15, 2011)

Τι ωραίο νήμα! Μπράβο που τ' αναστήσατε και το διαβάζουμε κι εμείς οι καινούριοι!

Εφτά οι Ατέρμονοι (Endless) στο υπέροχο graphic novel του Neil Gaiman, The Sandman.

Είναι εφτά αδερφάκια, ένα κι ένα!






*Destiny *(ο γηραιότερος. Tυφλός, αλυσσοδεμένος στο βιβλίο που καταγράφονται όσα συμβαίνουν στον κόσμο)
*Death* (η Θανή, είναι στο πλευρό του ανθρώπου όταν γεννιέται και τον οδηγεί εκεί που πρέπει να πάει όταν πεθαίνει. Μια μέρα κάθε αιώνα γίνεται θνητή, για να δοκιμάσει και η ίδια τον θάνατο)
*Dream* (Morpheus, Oneiros) (Ο γνωστός μας Μορφέας, ή Όνειρος)
*Destruction *(ο Όλεθρος. Εγκατέλειψε το βασίλειό του και από τότε τ' αδέρφια του αναφέρονται σε αυτόν ως "ο Άσωτος". Προσπαθεί να επιδίδεται σε δημιουργικά πράγματα, αλλά δεν τα πολυκαταφέρνει)
*Desire* (Ανδρόγυνη μορφή, βρίσκεται σε μόνιμη αντιπαλότητα με τον Μορφέα)
*Despair* (Έχει τη μορφή χοντρής γυναίκας, πάντα γυμνής, και σύμβολό της είναι ένα δαχτυλίδι με έναν γάντζο, με το οποίο σκίζει τις σάρκες της)
*Delirium* (Ένα πανέμορφο, αλλά αλλοπρόσαλλο κοριτσάκι. Παλιότερα το όνομά της ήταν Delight, αλλά μια τραυματική εμπειρία την μεταμόρφωσε σε Delirium).


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 15, 2011)

Δεν ήταν εφτά. Ο Όλεθρος την κοπάνησε και δεν ξαναγύρισε, πέρα από σύντομα cameo στο Orpheus και στα τελευταία τεύχη του Brief Lives. 

Κρίμα, γιατί ήταν ωραίος τυπάς...


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 16, 2011)

Τους μυστικούς εφτά τους έχετε βάλει;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 16, 2011)

ή τη σ*εφτα*λιά;


----------



## StellaP (Feb 16, 2011)

΄Εχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν αναφέρθηκε η Χιονάτη και οι 7 νάνοι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Ονομαστικά, αν και στα αγγλικά:



Zazula said:


> Από τις ατελείωτες εμφανίσεις τού 7 στη μυθοπλασία, προσωπικά μου 'ρχονται αμέσως στο μυαλό οι Εφτά Νάνοι (Bashful, Doc, Dopey, Grumpy, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy).


----------



## StellaP (Feb 16, 2011)

Αυτά παθαίνεις άμα διαβάζεις Λεξιλογία και συγχρόνως βλέπεις ποδόσφαιρο περιμένοντας να αρχίσει το Ράδιο Αρβύλα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Ε, κι εγώ μεταφράζω ακούγοντας Γκάρι Μουρ και τρώγοντας αμύγδαλα, αλλά τέτοια λάθη δεν κάνω!


----------



## pkonid (Feb 17, 2011)

Επτάχορδη, λέει, η λύρα του Απόλλωνα: http://www.liako.gr/news/omogeneia-archived-articles-list/1309-omogeneia-lyra.html

Υπάρχει βέβαια και το επτάχορδο μπουζούκι: http://www.difono.gr/news/index.php...leid=1043&cntnt01origid=34&cntnt01returnid=34

Και τα εφτά ολέθρια λάθη κατά Γκάντι: http://www.doctorhugo.org/gandhi.html

Επίσης το σήριαλ "Επτά θανάσιμες πεθερές" (όπου μάλλον βγήκαν παραπανίσιες) και τα εφτά τσάκρα (μικρά- μεγάλα θα σας γελάσω...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, Μεγανήσιε!


----------



## pkonid (Feb 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλώς όρισες, Μεγανήσιε!



Καλώς σας βρήκα αγαπητέ dr!


----------



## pkonid (Feb 18, 2011)

Αλήθεια, στο Μεγανήσι χρησιμοποιούμε (αν και όχι συχνά) τη λέξη "εφτακαθαρισμένος" με τη έννοια του παμπόνηρου, του πανούργου. Υπάρχει κάποια λογική πίσω απ' αυτό, πχ κάποια τελετουργία που να περιλαμβάνει εφτά καθαρμούς. Αν και πάλι δε βλέπω πώς θα μπορούσε να συνδέεται...


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλωσήρθες κι από μένα. 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το _εφτα_- έχει επιτατική χρήση ίδια με το _πεντα_-, δηλαδή ο _εφτακάθαρος_ δεν διαφέρει από τον _πεντακάθαρο_ σε χέρια πλυσίματος. Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ παλιές διαφημίσεις: Το δικό μας απορρυπαντικό σάς δίνει τετρακάθαρα ρούχα. Το δικό μας, πεντακάθαρα. Το δικό μας, εφτακάθαρα. Εκεί αντιλήφθηκαν τη γελοιότητα του πράγματος και σταμάτησαν :) Αν σε ξενίζει η σχέση του _καθαρού_ με την πονηριά, άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2011)

Δίβουλοι τριβόλοι τετραπέρατοι, κλέψαν τα πεντακάθαρα εξαπτέρυγα για να γενούν εφτάψυχοι. Μα ο οχτάδιπλος Δόχτορας, πριν κλείσει εννιάμερο η κλοπή, οπλισμένος μ' ένα δεκάτομο λεξικό, τους πήρε στο κατόπι και τους *απενδεκάτισε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

"Εφτά Ποτάμια" - Χαΐνηδες & Γιάννης Χαρούλης


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

ΧΑΡΙΣ ΑΛΕΞΙΟΥ (Live) - Οι εφτά νάνοι στο S/S Cyrenia


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

ΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΟΥ 7 ΝΟΜΑ


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 28, 2012)

Οι "Επτά Αθάνατοι" της "Ένδοξης Επανάστασης" του 1688 στην Αγγλία. 
(Δείτε εδώ για ένα σχετικό βιβλίο)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 28, 2012)

Άιντε να θυμηθούμε και τα πολύ νιάτα μας:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2012)

Eric Clapton & Joe Cocker Seven Days Live ARMS '83


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
Seven more days - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## cougr (Feb 6, 2013)

A cool take on Bach's cello song (Unaccompanied Cello Suite No. 1: Prelude), embellished with the addition and improvisation of 7 extra cellos.


----------



## dharvatis (May 27, 2014)

Seven of Nine, στο Star Trek


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Για τα *εφτά θανάσιμα αμαρτήματα* έγινε πολλή συζήτηση και στην Ελλάδα πριν από μερικά χρόνια εξαιτίας του θρίλερ *Seven* --ή _Se7en_-- (όποιος δεν το έχει δει, μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ αναλυτικά την πλοκή του).
> ...



Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly 





(vid: _The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day_)


----------



## dominotheory (May 27, 2014)

Από εδώ έμαθα κι εγώ για το _νήμα του εφτά_, όπου, αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος, έχει γίνει αναφορά στο σχετικό τραγούδι (και δίσκο) των Iron Maiden, αλλά όχι στο ομώνυμο του Rory Gallagher. 






Rory Gallagher. _Seventh Son of a Seventh Son_, από το άλμπουμ BBC Sessions, που κυκλοφόρησε το 1999 (πρώτη εκτέλεση στο άλμπουμ Blueprint του 1973).


Επίσης, ίσως κάποιοι να αναρωτιούνται για το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει τελικά μ' αυτούς τους _έβδομους γιους έβδομων γιων_:

*The seventh son of a seventh son* is a concept from folklore regarding special powers given to, or held by, such a son. The seventh son must come from an unbroken line with no female children born between, and be, in turn, born to such a seventh son. The number seven has a long history of mystical and religious associations: seven deadly sins, seven sleepers, seven-league boots, seven ages of man, seven days of creation, seven hills of Rome, seven lucky gods of Japanese mythology, the Seven Sages, seven sisters, seven stars, seven wonders of the world, etc. In this case, it refers to a man who is the seventh son of a man who is himself a seventh son.

In some beliefs, the special powers are inborn, inherited simply by virtue of his birth order; in others the powers are granted to him by God or gods because of his birth order.

The seventh son of a seventh son is also widely believed to have a direct link to Satan in some areas, and is thus granted with other "special abilities."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seventh_son_of_a_seventh_son


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 6, 2016)

Ρίχνοντας δύο ζάρια, έχεις υψηλότερες πιθανότητες να τύχεις άθροισμα εφτά.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 19, 2019)

Οι επτά πύλες της Θήβας: 

Τείχος περιέβαλε την Καδμεία, την ακρόπολη της Θήβας, και δεύτερο την κάτω πόλη. Στο τείχος της Καδμείας υπήρχαν* επτά πύλες*: οι Ηλέκτρες, οι Ομολοϊδες, οι Προιτίδες, οι Ωγύγιες ή Βοραίες, οι Νηίστες, οι Ύψιστες και οι Ογκαίες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2019)

nickel said:


> ... Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το _εφτα_- έχει επιτατική χρήση ίδια με το _πεντα_-, δηλαδή ο _εφτακάθαρος_ δεν διαφέρει από τον _πεντακάθαρο_ σε χέρια πλυσίματος. ...




*επτα-* & *εφτα-*[...] *2.* επιτείνει την ιδιότητα ή γενικά τη σημασία που εκφράζει το β' συνθετικό σχηματίζοντας σύνθετο υπερθετικό του_·_ πεντα-[SUB]2[/SUB]: _εφτάγερος,_ πάρα πολύ γερός· _εφτα__σφράγιστος,_ πάρα πολύ καλά σφραγισμένος.




bernardina said:


> ... ἰδοὺ ἐνίκησεν ὁ λέων ὁ ἐκ τῆς φυλῆς ᾿Ιούδα, ἡ ρίζα Δαυΐδ, ἀνοῖξαι τὸ βιβλίον καὶ τὰς *ἑπτὰ σφραγῖδας* αὐτοῦ.
> 
> Αποκάλυψις Ιωάννου



Αυτό το δίχτυ έχει ονόματα βαριά
που είναι γραμμένα σ’ _εφτασφράγιστο _κιτάπι


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Οι επτά πύλες της Θήβας:
> 
> Τείχος περιέβαλε την Καδμεία, την ακρόπολη της Θήβας, και δεύτερο την κάτω πόλη. Στο τείχος της Καδμείας υπήρχαν* επτά πύλες*: οι Ηλέκτρες, οι Ομολοϊδες, οι Προιτίδες, οι Ωγύγιες ή Βοραίες, οι Νηίστες, οι Ύψιστες και οι Ογκαίες.



ἡμεῖς τοι πατέρων μέγ᾽ ἀμείνονες εὐχόμεθ᾽ εἶναι·
ἡμεῖς καὶ *Θήβης *ἕδος εἵλομεν *ἑπταπύλοιο
*
Είμασθε των πατέρων μας πλιότερ᾽ ανδρειωμένοι·
τα άρεια τείχη επήραμε της *επταπύλου Θήβης*

Ιλιάδα Δ 405-406, μτφ. Ιωάννη Πολυλά


----------



## cougr (Jun 15, 2021)

G7 («Ομάδα των εφτά»).









G7


Ο ρόλος της G7 και πώς η ΕΕ συνεργάζεται με άλλα μέλη του οργανισμού σε θέματα γεωργίας.




ec.europa.eu


----------

